# Betta Barracks



## Mrs I (Jun 24, 2009)

I started out 2 weeks ago with 2 fighting fish and within a week had 9 males and a tank with 8 females too.

I have the females in a large tank together.

I have 3 males/females in together at the moment, and all 3 pairs are blowing bubble nests and females obviously happy to have company (if you know what i mean) lol ...

Anyway, i ordered a betta barracks through the boys at Reptile City.

Set it up tonight and couldnt be more than happy its AWESOME.

12 tanks with a sump, filter and pump system that drips water into the individual containers and then they each have an overflow hole at the back.

Pretty good for the price too.

It looks great much better than lots of little tanks around the place. 

I havent put the fish in yet as i will run it for a few days first, so i will repost some more pics once i move the boys into their new home.

I can still keep my little tanks as spawning tanks so they wont go unused.

Im Excited !!

Already thinking about a second one, once i get my tax back....

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 24, 2009)

Great looking set up, im sure the fish will love it lol.
One question, can the two tanks be easily removed for water changes?


----------



## PhilK (Jun 24, 2009)

Not bad but I hate the fbelief it's OK to put fighters in little tiny tanks.. Poor things


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 24, 2009)

They are all individual tanks 6 on each shelf.

PhilK, i do understand where you are coming from, but the majority of forums and articles i have read says its ok, but the males are moved into larger tanks for spawning and to flirt with the girls.

Only knew to bettas myself, although i have a large 6ft tank with tropical fish that i have had for nearly two years.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 24, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> They are all individual tanks 6 on each shelf.



Nice, i have a similar set up, but its 8 tanks, all joined together.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 24, 2009)

I didn't mean to sound rude or put you down if I did.. I don't even keep bettas so what would I know? I have just read that it is a common misconception it is OK to keep them like that..

Either way, this thread isn't about that! I agree that does look better than lots of tanks spread out everywhere.. How much did it set you back?


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 24, 2009)

I find those small tanks for bettas quite cruel. Yes, they can live a full life in them, but have you seen how sick and "bored" they look? They sit in the one spot all day and do nothing expect occasionally come up to the surface to breathe. Keep them in a big tank, however, and they actually use the space. Whoever said that just because they are found in small puddles in rice fields means they should be kept in tiny tanks all their lives is an idiot.

Not to mention the fact that the males will be able to see each other through the glass. Constant stress because they're constantly trying to fend of other males. And yes, by the way, I have kept bettas in similar set ups.


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 24, 2009)

They retail around $300 - $350.

Its ok Phil i didnt take offense.

Mrs I 

xxx


----------



## PhilK (Jun 24, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> Whoever said that just because they are found in small puddles in rice fields means they should be kept in tiny tanks all their lives is an idiot.


Yes, they are especially an idiot because there are no tiny puddles in rice fields. Bettas may be found in rice fields, but rice fields are FLOODED with water.. So they have heaps of space in their natural environment.

ANYWAY, this isn't the place for this conversation or we'll ruin Mrs I's thread.. Should post it up somewhere else if we want to discuss that.


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 24, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> I find those small tanks for bettas quite cruel. Yes, they can live a full life in them, but have you seen how sick and "bored" they look? They sit in the one spot all day and do nothing expect occasionally come up to the surface to breathe. Keep them in a big tank, however, and they actually use the space. Whoever said that just because they are found in small puddles in rice fields means they should be kept in tiny tanks all their lives is an idiot.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that the males will be able to see each other through the glass. Constant stress because they're constantly trying to fend of other males. And yes, by the way, I have kept bettas in similar set ups.


 

They cannot see each other through the glass unless you want them to.

There is little padded inserts for between each tank.

Each to their own, mine dont look sick or bored with how they are kept now and there tanks they are in atm are not much bigger than these.




Excert from another site: 

Provide a living space that reminds it of its original habitat. Bettas hail from Thailand, where they lived in the shallow waters of the rice paddies. Because they are able to come up to the water's surface in order to get air, they were able to thrive even though the water was stagnant. This means that you can use a small bowl without an aeration system or an aquarium filer, but you should provide some artificial foliage to simulate the leafy paddies. The plant shouldn't be so large that it takes up nearly all the room in the bowl, as your betta fish still needs some space to swim around. A happy betta will spend much of its time hiding among the leaves, just as it would in its natural habitat.You can use a live plant in place of an artificial one, but be sure that it won't be harmful or toxic to your betta fish. If you're not sure about the best kind of plant to buy, go to an aquarium store and ask for advice.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 24, 2009)

I totally agree with the 'Each to their own' statement. Some people hate the idea that snakes and lizards are cooped up in small enclosures rather than out in the wild or in a zoo sized enclosure. 

I like the idea of the betta barracks as at least they get filtered water rather than having to live in small bowls of ammonia soup. The only change I would make if it were mine would be to put opaque perspex sheets (probably dark blue or black) between each individual tank so they can't see each other. That would minimise stress. Males have been known to jump out of their tank if they are too stressed by the presence of another. You could remove the barriers for ten minutes a day so they can do their displays at each other - this will bring out their best colouration.

Good luck with the spawning - like breeding most animals the real fun starts when you are trying to feed all those hungry newborns.


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks, Tsubakai, they do have inserts between the tanks already, and i will be making a perspex top for them as i dont want to risk them jumping out.

I am hoping i get some babies to try raise, should be fun.... i hope lol ...

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm a slow typer (or maybe that should be slow thinker) so I saw you had mentioned the inserts after I'd posted. This site has some hot bettas Nicebettas Unfortunately they are not in Australia but I like to occasionally drool over some of their stock.


----------



## bongie555 (Jun 24, 2009)

bettas in a large tank are often like snake hatchlings in a large enclosure. you will find them most often hiding tuck away in a corner or hiding behind something away from the open spaces. i have both and thats what ive noticed.
anyway great set up mrs i, i once thought about doing something similar last year but never went thru with it. i was amazed to find out back then that they can be purchased and posted live from interstate. thats how much they can put with living in confined spaces.


----------



## Beardieboy (Jun 24, 2009)

I used to have one of these, it works really well. It's a good idea to introduce the males a couple at a time so the filtration can mature. I added two every week until it was all full, never had any problems. They're great! 

I would be cautious about putting a cover on top, they breathe the air from the surface more than from what's dissolved in the water, so you need to make sure there's good circulation of air for each tank. Enjoy your Bettas, they're great fish


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 25, 2009)

Indeed each to their own. But contrary to bongie555, I've never had a betta that has hidden itself away in a larger tank. Go figure, no.


----------



## Australis (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't worry about the bleeding hearts.

You can keep a python in an enclosure
not long enough to stretch its body out.
But keep fish in a tank many times its
body length and your a demon :-0

Go figure.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jun 25, 2009)

how do you keep them hot in the winter? might post a pic of 1 my Betta coccinea. these tiny little red fish have lived for nearly 3 years, but have not bred.


----------



## euphorion (Jun 25, 2009)

i put my betta tanks on top on my snake enclosures, to keep them warm in winter. make sure you test out the right spot with a bowl of water without the fish for a few days, so make sure its not too hot (lol)

Mrs I, do you know how to feed the fry? Look at ausaqua.net it's full of useful info! If you don't know how to feed the fry yet, i suggest looking into it ASAO as if you have girlies laying eggs already you'll have fry in the next day or so! good luck!


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 25, 2009)

chanoides said:


> how do you keep them hot in the winter?



With the barracks you can put a heater in the sump.


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes as Tsubakai said i have a small heater in the sump.

Shoo Shoo I have read up on feeding fry, they havent laid the eggs yet but from what i can tell they are very close. 

Thanks for the sites i will do some more reading today.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## euphorion (Jun 25, 2009)

\basically you're looking to get your hands on a micro-worm culture (or 10), plus a setup to hatch baby brine shrimp, also put lots of live plants liek java moss in the fry tank as that breeds micro buggies that the fry can feed on. they are so small some people cant see the fry when they're born, so good luck feeding! also note that the water will foul very quickly if you over-feed and that water changes are a no-no until the fry are about 4 weeks old as they are very sensitive to water conditions. best idea is to add 200ml fresh water every day, through a drip system that adds only one drop of water to the tank every few seconds. i used to do this a a hobby before i got into snakes, sersiouly fun and rewarding when you manage it but the workload wasnt really worth it IMO. also depends on what you're breeding, look at aquabid.com its an international fish trading site like ebay but for fish, you can get yourself some ripper animals shipped in from thailand for under 150 through Jodi-Lea in Brisbane. what are you breeding atm? I did some gold dragons, HM plakats and hm copper monsters, they were so so much fun to watch!

i've blabbed a bit... lol, HAVE FUN!


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 25, 2009)

Cultures are being started today, but have access to some already going if needs be.

Shoo Shoo - when do i take the male out of the spawning tank ?

I just have your normal bettas and a few crowntails atm, but can see i will probably end up with a few more over the next few weeks/months.

Thanks for your replies..


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 25, 2009)

So you can import Siamese fighters from overseas?! That's great, all the amazing ones are on foreign websites. Do they ship well though?


----------



## miss2 (Jun 25, 2009)

i leave the male in there till the fry start dropping, there usually really good dads but can end up bruising or hurting the babies if there ready to drop out of the nest as he will continue to pick them up and try to put them back in lol
also i have to say that one of the most common misconceptions would be that they dont need heating, people seem to think that because there in a small tank or bowl there not tropical? or maybe they dont care coz there preety and they want them on there desk.
great set up btw Mrs l!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Jun 25, 2009)

I have 3 and am going to get some more  they really are gentle natured (besides to other males lol of course) so im going to have a few different tetras, glass cats, and kuhli loaches and put one male fighter in there to be the focal point of the tank  I love them so much LOVE

Nat  x


----------



## derekm (Jun 25, 2009)

I have kept a different male Betta in medium to large community aquaria on three separate occasions. In only one of those aquaria, I saw the Betta roaming the tank often and, even then, only the top 5-10cm, usually near the edge and nowhere near the waterfall filter. On both other occasions, each Betta found its favourite corner and barely strayed, even to the extent that I had to feed it in its own corner (actually a good thing because their optimum feeding requirements are a bit different to most other community aquarium species). In fairness, however, these aquaria were in different offices where I worked and the Bettas could have been all over the aquarium at night and I wouldn't have known!


----------



## derekm (Jun 25, 2009)

herpsrule said:


> I have 3 and am going to get some more  they really are gentle natured (besides to other males lol of course) so im going to have a few different tetras, glass cats, and kuhli loaches and put one male fighter in there to be the focal point of the tank  I love them so much LOVE
> 
> Nat  x



Just a tip. Don't include barbs (especially tiger barbs) in a tank with fighters. They nibble fins and bully quiet fish. I have kept all of the types you mentioned (well, not EVERY type of tetra) with fighters and all are good.


----------



## WombleHerp (Jun 25, 2009)

derekm said:


> Just a tip. Don't include barbs (especially tiger barbs) in a tank with fighters. They nibble fins and bully quiet fish. I have kept all of the types you mentioned (well, not EVERY type of tetra) with fighters and all are good.


 
oh ok well I'm going to start a new thread soon anyway, with what species of fish im going to have and if they will be good together, ive already asked a few fish people and they said what i picked are going to be fine  so im just double checking. keep an eye out for my thread if you can, (Just so i dont hijack this one  )
im going to call it 'new tropical aquarium help' or something along those lines.


Nat  x


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 25, 2009)

You can hijack Herpsrule i dont mind,

I added pictures of the betta in Betta Pics thread.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 25, 2009)

that is awesome!


----------

